# Hand protection



## lonecoyote (Feb 21, 2006)

What do you wear for hand protection if you'll be going stick to hand. Hockey gloves, lacrosse gloves?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 22, 2006)

Hockey or boxing gloves, as a rule--sometimes the "Enter the Dragon" MMA gloves.

Sometimes nothing...but only with people I really trust!


----------



## MJS (Feb 22, 2006)

Hockey Gloves.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 22, 2006)

lacrosse gloves


----------



## darkell (Feb 24, 2006)

Ice hockey gloves for stick/sword and hockey gloves for knife


----------

